# No power to PCI wireless card.



## danbrum (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi I am running Windows 7 on a system with an Asus P5ND Mobo and am trying to install a Tenda W322P wireless card. The led on the card doesn't light up indicating no power is making it to the card. I have tried installing the drivers off the cd but it says it won't as it cannot detect the card and I installed the drivers from their website but Windows still won't detect it. I have tried turning PCIpnp both on and off at the mobo but nothing seems to make a difference. Have they just sent me a duff card or could it be my mobo or something else?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

card had to match/be compatable with the slot its going into.

Look at your mainboard slot specs. 
Compare the slot specs with the specs of the card. They need to match. So if a slot is only giving 3v and the card needs 5v that slot won't work. Check the standard pci/pci-x/pci-e also.


----------



## danbrum (Jan 13, 2011)

Where can I find the voltages, they're not in the technical specs of either product or on the motherboard. The Graphics card is running fine in the PCI-e, but the wireless card will only fit standard PCI.


----------



## danbrum (Jan 13, 2011)

Also going by this diagram FileCI Keying.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia the card is of the universal 32-bit type anyway and the PCI slots are the 5v 32 bit type


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's probably just a bad card, the only way you can test the slot is either with a special test card or another PCI card, the easiest and cheapest way out is to exchange the card for another one.


----------



## danbrum (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the advice, I'll just have to send it back for an exchange then.

So I sent it back and they agreed that the card was faulty and sent me a replacement. Now the exact same thing is happening again. I think the chances of getting two faulty cards is quite slim so either a) the whole batch is faulty, b) they sent me back the same card - unlikely as the customer service from these guys is very good, or c) My computer broke the card. I don't know how it would do this though.


----------

